# Help! What color is my horse?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have a picture?

What breed is she?

She *sounds* like a chestnut with birdcatcher (or Bend Or) spots and maybe some sort of somatic mutation going on. But without pics, it's impossible to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

One of ten in the world? How would anyone even know that statistic? I'm very interested to see what she looks like


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would also like a picture.

Sounds like you were given "non information" even if she has a mutation that would have a real name and it would be hard to pull out a number.

My guess is she is a chestnut that just has some "extra" markings (as Drafty said) but can't say at all without a pic.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you mean the horse has chimeric coloring? Because that is indeed very rare. 

There's also somatic which is a bit different..

Chimeric horse:
http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/SimonayFilly2.jpg

Somatic horse:
http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/weesophz_/media/234116880599469203_nqjxbmrn_c_zpsdefbae74.jpg.html


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Subbing, would love to see a picture of her! Sounds like Bend Or/Birdcatcher spots, but of course, could be chimera.. awfully hard to tell without pictures


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd love to see a picture as well!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Love a picture!


----------



## TheBeginner (Nov 24, 2014)

This is the horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's a very pretty chestnut, that's her color.

Now for the markings it could be a mutation but the way they are showing seems odd to me almost like they're from injury or fungus or something.

It probably is "just" a mutation but the look is a little odd imo.. too "splotchy" but I'm not an expert.

So yes, it's unusual and rare but not that big a deal lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> She's a very pretty chestnut, that's her color.
> 
> Now for the markings it could be a mutation but the way they are showing seems odd to me almost like they're from injury or fungus or something.
> 
> ...


I agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's a visual. Color is from a fungus.










Your mare has a "splotchiness" I haven't seen in somatic mutations. No expert though


----------



## TheBeginner (Nov 24, 2014)

Not a big deal? I actually happen to think my horse is a pretty big deal... Don't think you have one like her...


----------



## TheBeginner (Nov 24, 2014)

And the fungus confuses me. I was ak her all the time and she has a very thin coat so I can actually see the hair coloration. Don't think there is a fungus growing on my horse?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wasn't saying your horse is unimportant, just that the color itself is uncommon but not unheard of. I think your mare is pretty cute 

No, sorry I should of clarified. I wonder if there was some previous damage to her coat that caused the hair to grow back that color. Sort of like a scar growing back white, or a roan having "corn marks". Obviously this is an unusual example but due to the way it looks my uneducated opinion is something along those lines as opposed to a genetic mutation.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it rather does look like scarring , more than somatic. She is a cute mare, a tad thin, 
and those are interesting markings. the photo also shows a lighter splotching on her side .
This looks like her summer coat, wonder what her winter hair looks like. 
She is a cute mare.


----------



## TheBeginner (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay I see where you are coming from. Would both the black and white be from injuries? There is
Quite a lot if markings on the other side as well. I have not owned her whole life so that could be a possibility but kinda curious of what the injury could have been? And sorry I did not be to be rude with the last comment, I just kind of took your comment offense but I understand now, sorry again.


----------



## TheBeginner (Nov 24, 2014)

I will also post a picture soon of her winter coat.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What stevenson said.

I'd be interested to see the other side.

I'd be pretty annoyed if someone came on my thread and said "your horse isn't special" and that would be pretty darn rude of me, esp unprompted!! No worries . I think my super fancy grey Arab is a pretty big deal . Color isn't everything and yours does have a unique color to boot and is cute and most importantly you love her!

I have no idea. Typically damaged hair would come back white I believe so not quite sure why it would become black. Though otherwise I would feel more confident.

It could be from a (previous) fungal infection or maybe a burn or a series of scrapes? That's what comes to mind but I'm just guessing really :/


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would like to see her other side also !


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Chimeric horse:
> http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab283/talkingmongo0se/SimonayFilly2.jpg
> 
> Somatic horse:
> 234116880599469203_nqjxbmrn_c_zpsdefbae74.jpg Photo by weesophz_ | Photobucket


Absolutely mesmerizing.....

OP, your horse's markings sure do catch the eye, whatever their origin!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

TheBeginner said:


> This is the horse.


My brain kind of wants to turn the dark markings white, then she would look like a frame overo. The blotchy markings remind me of frame (or sabino). 

I know logically she's not either of those, but that is what the markings remind me of.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i would say chimera? or somatic mutation

This is a chimera so idk if that is what is going on with your horse.
This is stetson's Mr Blue









This is a "mosaic" icelandic.









Somatic mutations can do weird things to horses color.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

You know, they may just be Bend Or spots on a chestnut horse, nothing more.


----------



## SummerBlaze1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Chestnut


----------

